# Lyrik DH 2010



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone has tried one/has one?

Mission Control DH damper with 170mm of travel and dual flow oil circuits (like the BoXXer)


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't tried one but they look great. 

I am wondering if it is possible to take one of the springs from the new 170mm version for my 2007 Lyrik Coil U-turn, use the U turn portion from my old spring so I would have a 125mm-170mm U-turn instead of the 115-160mm fork.

I know it is only 10mm extra, but that would be nice for geo. I hardy ever use 115mm anyway, it is just too low on my slopestyle.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

my dad has a DH w/ 160 mm /u-turn.. the mission control is nice on it. its a solid fork.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

daway said:


> I haven't tried one but they look great.
> 
> I am wondering if it is possible to take one of the springs from the new 170mm version for my 2007 Lyrik Coil U-turn, use the U turn portion from my old spring so I would have a 125mm-170mm U-turn instead of the 115-160mm fork.
> 
> I know it is only 10mm extra, but that would be nice for geo. I hardy ever use 115mm anyway, it is just too low on my slopestyle.


Lyrik 2010 Coil U-Turn has only 160mm of travel as the 2009, so no... it won't work.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

I know in 2010 the 170mm version is not offered in the U-turn model, which is why I was asking if you could somehow switch the u-turn assembly from the 160mm spring onto the 170mm spring (which I don't think would be possible just by looking at the U turn assembly, but it is worth asking if anyone has tried). Anyway, it is not that big of a deal.

I'm sure I could just drop a 170mm spring and top cap into my U-turn to make it a fixed 170mm fork, just I think I'd rather have the U-turn. 

Now if Rockshox would only decide to make a 135mm-180mm Totem U-turn... 

Anyone move from an older Lyrik to the new Lyrik DH? How different is the ride with the Mission Control DH damping?


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

I've got one day on mine so far and am pretty happy with it. Feels noticeable more plush than the Mission Control w/Floodgate on my Totem. I started with it at 50psi and am at 40psi now for my 160lbs. Great small bump compliance. I need to now tune it, but it's pretty nice right out of the box.

I'm gonna work on getting the DH damper for my Totem as well. I think that could make it so I don't bother putting a DC fork on my Glory.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got the new Lyrik solo Air 170 on my SS, and it is SICK. Beats the crap out of my silly Fox 36 Van RC2 any day. Better at high speed, low speed, big impacts, etc. Took a good few poundings at Whistler, and it's light enough for light AM at 4.8 lbs. Of course, I tore it down first thing, drained the factory oil and put in Racetech oil and seal grease. That is a must with just about any fork in my opinion.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

As far as I know...

The Mission Control DH damper is the exact same thing as a normal MissCon but the floodgate button is removed from the damper assembly.... I did this to my Lyrik and Totem a longgggg time ago. So not really anything new... 

Sick line up from RS no doubt


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

ilikemybike011 said:


> As far as I know...
> 
> The Mission Control DH damper is the exact same thing as a normal MissCon but the floodgate button is removed from the damper assembly.... I did this to my Lyrik and Totem a longgggg time ago. So not really anything new...
> 
> Sick line up from RS no doubt


Hmmm I've been thinking about doing this but just haven't gotten around to it. My new SS pedals so well that I think it is time to remove the floodgate. I thought there was some other difference though.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> As far as I know...
> 
> The Mission Control DH damper is the exact same thing as a normal MissCon but the floodgate button is removed from the damper assembly.... I did this to my Lyrik and Totem a longgggg time ago. So not really anything new...
> 
> Sick line up from RS no doubt


The Mission Control DH comes with the floodgate, the Mission Control FR comes without....no point in floodgate IMO on this fork.


----------



## ncg53 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm thinkin bout gettin one of these.... just wish it came in blackkkk!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

daway said:


> I know in 2010 the 170mm version is not offered in the U-turn model, which is why I was asking if you could somehow switch the u-turn assembly from the 160mm spring onto the 170mm spring (which I don't think would be possible just by looking at the U turn assembly, but it is worth asking if anyone has tried). Anyway, it is not that big of a deal.
> 
> I'm sure I could just drop a 170mm spring and top cap into my U-turn to make it a fixed 170mm fork, just I think I'd rather have the U-turn.
> 
> ...


All the u-turn is is a piece of plastic mounted to the spring base. This seats into the lowers. When you turn the knob, it turns the spring and winds it/threads it onto the plastic, thus pulling the fork down. So you would have to figure how to attach the spring base, and you would have to make the top cap turn the spring too. I imagine that the springs are not the same.


----------



## steelcity24 (Jul 30, 2006)

ncg53 said:


> I'm thinkin bout gettin one of these.... just wish it came in blackkkk!


They do come in black! I just had the Lyrik Solo Air that came on my 2010 Enduro Comp warrantied (it started clunking at the top of the stroke). They sent me a 2010 Lyrik Solo Air DH 170mm that is black with red accents. I should be able to get a ride with it in tomorrow so we'll see how it is. I thought that it was a little odd that they sent the 170mm since the OEM was 160mm. Hopefully it doesn't feel too much different climbing! I'll post a pic when I get one.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Krispy from Go-ride has one on his Giant Faith or Reign X and loves it!


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Freerider Forever said:


> The Mission Control DH comes with the floodgate, the Mission Control FR comes without.


What are you talking about?

There is the standard Mission Control - which comes with the floodgate and then the Mission control DH - which does not have the Floodgate and according to a guy at SRAM tech support I spoke with has a significantly different feel and setup. How they get that, I'm not 100% sure. Interesting if all they do is remove the Floodgate. I thought changes were also made to the shim stack, but I could be wrong. My short experience so far does confirm in my mind that the feel is different.

My standard MC on my Totem is leaking oil after a solid year of riding so I'll either need to get it repaired, or try the O-ring fixes online. If the only difference between the 2 is removing the FG, maybe I'll just do that while putting new O-rings in.


----------



## ncg53 (Jul 17, 2005)

steelcity24 said:


> They do come in black!


As far as I've seen the Coil version only comes in white... I'm pretty sure I want coil unless someone sways me.


----------



## steelcity24 (Jul 30, 2006)

The website shows the solo air dh in white only but mine is black so who knows?


----------



## ncg53 (Jul 17, 2005)

Ahh interesting.. So how do you like you'r solo air? I am scared that it wont be as plush as I'm hoping.. My gf has a solo air recon that I can tell if it was coil it'd be smoother. I'm replacing my old z1 fr1 which is super slipper smooth and I'm not looking to lose that plushness.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

From RockShox website on Mission Control DH:


> traded out the floodgate for a high-flow compression piston to optimize descent oriented bump performance.


So the compression piston is larger to potentially allow more flow, they will have to match the shims and spring to the greater flow.

I remember something about the rebound piston being larger as well, and if that is the case, that might be the big improvement. (tho unsexy)

P


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got one, was on my Endorphin now on my V-Tach. Sickness....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Man... this better means that the Totem goes either 190mm or 200mm. That would be the sickness.

I love my '08 Lyric Solo-Air. This fork must feel even better.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SEVEN versions of the lyric??? wtf....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I believe there are ONLY 16


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> I just got the new Lyrik solo Air 170 on my SS, and it is SICK. Beats the crap out of my silly Fox 36 Van RC2 any day. Better at high speed, low speed, big impacts, etc. Took a good few poundings at Whistler, and it's light enough for light AM at 4.8 lbs. Of course, I tore it down first thing, drained the factory oil and put in Racetech oil and seal grease. That is a must with just about any fork in my opinion.


Hey FF, I have a 36 Van RC2 on my SS...been thinking about picking up a Lyric 170 Solo Air this winter for it. Do you climb your SS at all? Does the Lyric slack out the bike any more than the 36 did? Just don't really want to go any slacker than the 36 but I keep hearing such good things about the Lyric I'm tempted.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Summit said:


> Hey FF, I have a 36 Van RC2 on my SS...been thinking about picking up a Lyric 170 Solo Air this winter for it. Do you climb your SS at all? Does the Lyric slack out the bike any more than the 36 did? Just don't really want to go any slacker than the 36 but I keep hearing such good things about the Lyric I'm tempted.


I wouldn't worry about it too much. The axle-to-crown is a little bit more with the Lyrik, but I don't notice a big difference. I climb my SS all the time, and its no biggie. The headtube angle won't effect your climbing ability as much as the seat angle, and the seat angle on the SS is nice as steep which is why it is such a great climber. Toss a flush headset in, throw the Lyrik on, and you'll be stoked.


----------



## blazintrails11 (Oct 14, 2008)

im thinking about getting the new 170mm lyrik for my vp free. i just dont know what one to get;solo air or coil to match up with the dhx 5 in the back


----------



## blazintrails11 (Oct 14, 2008)

NoahColorado said:


> I've got one, was on my Endorphin now on my V-Tach. Sickness....


is that a solo air or coil version? how much travel on the rear for the dhx air


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Solo Air 170. The V-Tach with the shorter DHX air probably gets a hair over 7" of travel.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I may have to pick one of these up for the Cove STD that I'm running. It's 9mm shorter at the crown than the 66 that I have on there now so my HTA will steepen up a bit. I would be saving over 2 pounds off of the front end though.

Hmm just hmmmmmm...


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

RE: Colors, I believe the 1.5 and tapered steerer forks come in black/red and black/gold respectively.

I wish the 1.5 was white, messing w/ my color scheme!

You wanna send me your white lowers, i'll send you my black? well... whenever i get it.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, just placed my order for the 170mm SoloAir DH Lyriks. There going on my Cove STD, going to lighten her up for some Freeride/Super D duty.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my question now. Can it be converted to 180mm??? The 160mm domain can be converted to 180mm and the Lyrik shares a similar chassis...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

GearTech said:


> Here's my question now. Can it be converted to 180mm??? The 160mm domain can be converted to 180mm and the Lyrik shares a similar chassis...


the difference is that the domain actually came in 180mm. the lyrik doesn't come in 180mm, so how could it be converted to that?


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

saturnine said:


> the difference is that the domain actually came in 180mm. the lyrik doesn't come in 180mm, so how could it be converted to that?


I took a look at the tech manual and it looks like you'd have to trim the top out bumper to achieve 180mm. No big deal really, 10mm isn't going to kill me. I'll just run a little more sag in the back to keep the HTA slackened up a bit. Going to lose ~2.25 pounds with this swap, nice.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the coil 170mm dh.They are excellent


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

2010 Lyrik coil DH going on my Lapierre Spicy build next week.

Nice bike norcasam, hwo do you find those crossmax sx's? Im thinking on picking some up. PM if you dont want to corrup the Lyrik trhead


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

If you're willing to do a little bit of work and settle for 160mm of travel, buying an older Lyrik and fitting the new compression and rebound assemblies is the cheapest way to go.

ChainReaction has the '08 SoloAir for $475. The MiCo DH cart will cost you about $100 (bought mine from Competitive Cyclist). I'm not sure what the rebound assembly runs.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

That is a great looking Nic. I hope I'm not to disappointed with the feel of the SoloAir. I guess I could always convert it later on if I felt the need.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Good point but I'm settling for 170mm so 160mm is out of the question. Too late anyway, the new fork is on it's way.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

GearTech said:


> That is a great looking Nic. I hope I'm not to disappointed with the feel of the SoloAir. I guess I could always convert it later on if I felt the need.


Thanks

My mate has solo air dh 170mm on his lapierre 916 and loves them.They feel almost as good as my coils.

You can buy the coil unit to replace the air.

I did strip the lowers off and re-lube and re-fit.They were a bit sticky when new.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres the other picture of my bike and forks now with double barrel and my FR wheels


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a badass trail muncher right there!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

norcosam said:


> Heres the other picture of my bike and forks now with double barrel and my FR wheels


I'm pretty sure your DHX was backward in the other pic. Be careful.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

GearTech said:


> That's a badass trail muncher right there!


It kills most trails around here.Love it.

I have only just received the Double barrel.Have had to fit a lower spring rate.I am waiting to go out and play to set it up.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I'm pretty sure your DHX was backward in the other pic. Be careful.


It all clears fine its a large frame.Checked it with no spring.And checked clearance with spring.


----------



## seburkhardt (Mar 4, 2007)

BCBlur said:


> If you're willing to do a little bit of work and settle for 160mm of travel, buying an older Lyrik and fitting the new compression and rebound assemblies is the cheapest way to go.
> 
> ChainReaction has the '08 SoloAir for $475. The MiCo DH cart will cost you about $100 (bought mine from Competitive Cyclist). I'm not sure what the rebound assembly runs.


So, you could buy any model of the lyrik and pop in the 2010 damper+rebound assemblies?

I'd love to do this, provided i can just buy the fork and 2010 damper+rebound carts and rebuild. I want a coil uturn model, but if i can start with any lyrik, that'd be sick.


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

What kind stem is on this bike ?


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Which bike? There are a few pictured.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

seburkhardt said:


> So, you could buy any model of the lyrik and pop in the 2010 damper+rebound assemblies?
> 
> I'd love to do this, provided i can just buy the fork and 2010 damper+rebound carts and rebuild. I want a coil uturn model, but if i can start with any lyrik, that'd be sick.


I did the swap on my '08 SoloAir.


----------



## seburkhardt (Mar 4, 2007)

Solid...

I don't know the fork very well, but this means the damper/rebound assembly are independent of the spring? The MiCo damper and rebound carts are exactly the same for all same year forks?

So, I should try to get an older coil u turn model and just swap out the damper/rebound assemblies...


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Any more feedback on this fork? I got the Lyik coil to go on my Intense SS but not installed it, and too much snow to ride. Also got the box with no manual...strange. Anyone know which color coil to use for my 165lbs suited up?


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Aust95 said:


> Any more feedback on this fork? I got the Lyik coil to go on my Intense SS but not installed it, and too much snow to ride. Also got the box with no manual...strange. Anyone know which color coil to use for my 165lbs suited up?


The Lyrik coil is a kickass fork for the Intense SS, I used to have one on mine. Which one did you get? You should be fine with the stock spring at that weight (I forgot what color it is).


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Totem or nothing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

renderedtoast said:


> Totem or nothing.


BoXXer or nothing.


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

daway said:


> The Lyrik coil is a kickass fork for the Intense SS, I used to have one on mine. Which one did you get? You should be fine with the stock spring at that weight (I forgot what color it is).


2010 Lyrik coil DH. What did you change to?


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Aust95 said:


> Any more feedback on this fork? I got the Lyik coil to go on my Intense SS but not installed it, and too much snow to ride. Also got the box with no manual...strange. Anyone know which color coil to use for my 165lbs suited up?


Too much snow? Bahhh! I just got back from a ride and I've been riding for the past couple of weeks  Mount that puppy up and get your SS moving. I want to here how it compares to the 6.6.

btw,
If the Cape gets the rain they are predicting we may be hitting up Otis Saturday a.m. The rains should wash away the snow and then dry all week after.


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

woodyak said:


> Too much snow? Bahhh! I just got back from a ride and I've been riding for the past couple of weeks  Mount that puppy up and get your SS moving. I want to here how it compares to the 6.6.
> 
> btw,
> If the Cape gets the rain they are predicting we may be hitting up Otis Saturday a.m. The rains should wash away the snow and then dry all week after.


Where have you been riding??! Have you tried HP?


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Aust95 said:


> Where have you been riding??! Have you tried HP?


Nope. Dogtown mostly.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Very happy with mine although only had a couple of hours on it. Seems very easy to tune.
Will feedback more when Ive given it a proper hammering!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*glamor shots*



vikingboy said:


> Very happy with mine although only had a couple of hours on it. Seems very easy to tune.
> Will feedback more when Ive given it a proper hammering!


is that artistic soft focus/blur?
or is it a smudge on the lens?

Reminds me of that part in Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

i think its a knackered camera - or a rubbish operator. 
Ill get some more pics when it stops raining here....dont hold your breath though!


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

is that the podium pedals on the spicy?


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

yes it is, better pics in my build thread (click on the link in my sig)


----------



## lakekeman (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey,
my shop has a 170mm Coil DH Lyrik I am interested to buy.
The problem: When I compress the fork to 50% and more, it makes a pretty annoying knocking sound in the stanchions. Should it be like that? Maybe I wont feel it when it is mounted on the bike, but I am not sure.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

mine doesnt knock, or not that Ive noticed anyway. I heard somepeople put some heatshrink or something over the spring to stop is rattling but never needed to try this myself.


----------



## duplex (Aug 10, 2009)

ilikemybike011 said:


> As far as I know...
> 
> The Mission Control DH damper is the exact same thing as a normal MissCon but the floodgate button is removed from the damper assembly.... I did this to my Lyrik and Totem a longgggg time ago. So not really anything new...
> 
> Sick line up from RS no doubt


Is this true? Are there any other differences between the new mission control DH damper and the standard mission control aside from the floodgate?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

duplex said:


> Is this true? Are there any other differences between the new mission control DH damper and the standard mission control aside from the floodgate?


Shimstack is also modified.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

This is false, there are significant differences...and the change does NOT only require the compression assembly.

The biggest one, is the one no one seems to care about...the rebound assembly.

The compression circuit on a Lyric works ONLY on the oil volume that is displaced by the rebound rod..the moving (rebound) piston has zero effect on compression)...so the compression damping is directly related to the volume displaced at a given shaft velocity...and thus the diameter of the rebound shaft is the single key parameter to how much oil is moving through the compression circuit durring compression.

A (possibly THE) major component change in the new dampers is the new rebound assembly. The shaft is significantly larger (so is the rebound piston, doing away with the inner rebound tube and allowing more rebound oil volume flow) pushing MUCH more oil through the compression circuit for any given wheel input.

Regardless of any changes to the compression valving/shims the change in oil volume will significantly increase control over the compression stroke.


It is my understanding that there was an increase in compression damping accross the board with the DH damper...without having a 'gate'. I would expect some changes to the port area (LS or HS or both) and shim stack in the compression circuit (which has changed a bit over time in pre 2010 units) in combination with the rebound changes. At this time I only have a rebound assembly, but I can let you know the EXACT change in the actual compression assembly as soon as I can get ahold of one....


----------



## seburkhardt (Mar 4, 2007)

davep said:


> Regardless of any changes to the compression valving/shims the change in oil volume will significantly increase control over the compression stroke.
> 
> It is my understanding that there was an increase in compression damping across the board with the DH damper...


So RS must change the damper, otherwise small changes at the knob will result in larger changes in damping characteristics relative to the std damper?

What is the tradeoff with the DH damper?


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

seburkhardt said:


> So RS must change the damper, otherwise small changes at the knob will result in larger changes in damping characteristics relative to the std damper?
> 
> What is the tradeoff with the DH damper?


Well the trade off is the lack of the 'gate' so the fork no longer has any sort of break away threshold or 'platfrom' type of damping. Instead, you (should)get more LSC and a smooth transition to HSC via bleed orifice and shims (think RC4, or Bos, or CCDB). Functinal LSC and chassis control is becoming more popular in (and seems to be utilized properly this go around..ie no SPV/platform). Done right, this should lead to much more control due to more constant chassis position while incorporating a good regressive HSC curve to allow seamless absorption of high speed inputs.

I honestly doubt that there was any change to the LSC bleed port or metering needle (although you can change this yourself by threading the compression piston further or less far on the damper shaft). The changes from 'full closed' to 'full open' in the standard MiCo Lyric was pretty minimal and there was really no way to get any significant LSC without using the gate. For many, the gate gave too much LSC and is not the easiest to get set up to prevent chasis movement while not having a noticable 'break away' when the gate opens.

Unless you were(for some odd reason) using the Lyric for pure XC upright sprinting (where the gate might be beneficial), I dont see a down side to the change (if implemented properly).


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

more info up on the 2010 Lyrik with more backstory from RockShox on the development of the fork - http://www.sicklines.com/2010/01/26/spotlight-2010-rockshox-lyrik-dh-coil-170mm/


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got my SoloAir 170mm DH Lyrik - in the 1.5" variety, and it is BLACK!
with red accents. Sexy.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

i've had mine, 170 dh solo air, for a little over a month now and i am very impressed. i have had a 2007 66 rc2x and and a 2008 36 TALAS rc2 on the nomad over the past two years and this is my favorite so far. the 36 was a good fork, but never blew me away. there was always a bit of stiction and i never achieved full travel, plus i never used the travel adjust. the 66 was plush but was a boat anchor. the 170 lyrik is lighter than the 36, does not suffer from the stiction and is very stiff (mine has the 1.5 steer). we'll see how it holds up over the next few months..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ancientwisdom said:


> i've had mine, 170 dh solo air, for a little over a month now and i am very impressed. i have had a 2007 66 rc2x and and a 2008 36 TALAS rc2 on the nomad over the past two years and this is my favorite so far. the 36 was a good fork, but never blew me away. there was always a bit of stiction and i never achieved full travel, plus i never used the travel adjust. the 66 was plush but was a boat anchor. the 170 lyrik is lighter than the 36, does not suffer from the stiction and is very stiff (mine has the 1.5 steer). we'll see how it holds up over the next few months..


Can you do a more thorough comparison of the 66 and the Lyrik? Cheers


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Scimitar said:


> more info up on the 2010 Lyrik with more backstory from RockShox on the development of the fork - http://www.sicklines.com/2010/01/26/spotlight-2010-rockshox-lyrik-dh-coil-170mm/


Just to add to this, changing the rebound damper only (simply because I have not been able to get a hold of the DH compression damper) makes a pretty significant difference in damping feel to an older Lyric. I can now get good fluid LSC _control _that I could not before with the prior rebound assembly. Very nice upgrade IMO and great that you can bring any Lyric up to 2010 specs if you wanted.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

*Can you do a more thorough comparison of the 66 and the Lyrik? Cheers*

i will need a bit more time on the fork to go into more details as it has been raining nonstop here. but, i would say that the fork feels much more like the 66 than the 36 in term of damping, adjustments and overall performance (small bumps, at speed and bigger hits). it tracks extremely well. the 36 would at time "bounce around" a bit - had to dial in more lsc to keep the fork from diving to much when braking. the 66 also tracked the ground very well but added about 2lbs to the front of the bike which is very noticeable on extended climbs and longer rides. all 3 forks are stiff/stout. i will report back when i have had some more time on it.


----------



## Intrepidity (Jul 4, 2004)

Would removing the floodgate assembly internally and getting a new rebound damper make my old damper fairly similar to the new DH versions..? Sounds like there isn't really a big change in the compression damping beside the removal of the floodgate..


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, as I mentioned I dont have a DH compression asembly yet, so I cannot do any real comparisons. I do know the DH damper is different from what I have, but there were small changes in the normal MoCo damper over the couple years as well. The newer units had large open slots in the HSC preload 'tube' (black annodized aluminum sleeve) and fewer larger rebound and compression pathways in the MoCo piston.

From what I have read, it _seems _like the DH damper has a tapered shim stack where as the normal MoCo has three shims with the same outer diameter. I highly doubt that the LSC bleed port is any different.

What I can tell you that with the 'normal' MoCo' on my '07, the fork required the floodgate to be 'on' to really get any LSC control. Without it, the fork wallowed a bit more than I liked...with it on, I could control the excess movement, but the fork always had that break-away feel as the gate opened. The transition from LSC to HSC was a bit abrupt rather than a smooth seamless threshold to the regresive HSC curve.

Now, with the new damper rod/piston (and no gate) the fork simply feels more fluid and controlled throughout the fork movement. IMO the range of LSC is quite good, and I feel like I can get enough to prevent excess brake dive and wallow..or turn the knob a bit and free up the fork even more (if you wanted that).

I will say however that I have not had a real chance to test the fork at speed..so I dont have a great feel how the HSC will feel (although this is pretty adjustable with the shim stack shape and size). My shock is back at cane creek, and I currently have a piece of broom stick fit in place of the rear shock....

The shock _should_ be back any day, so I hope to do some real riding and get a better feel, but IMO the rebound assembly makes a large change....most likely as much or more than the DH MoCo.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

sicklines has a spotlight on the lyrik DH that might be of interest to those following this thread: sicklines


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

[QUOTE='size]sicklines has a spotlight on the lyrik DH that might be of interest to those following this thread: sicklines[/QUOTE]

Look at post 71.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Look at post 71.


wow. no idea how i missed that.

carry on...


----------



## vincent66 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi.
I ride a 2007 coil u-turn (160 - 115) and I wonder if it is possible to upgrade it to 170 MC-DH, even if I loose the u-turn feature ?
Do I have to change the lowers ?
Thanks.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

davep said:


> From what I have read, it _seems _like the DH damper has a tapered shim stack where as the normal MoCo has three shims with the same outer diameter.


That's incorrect (if I read it right). It was the old MiCo that had all shims with the same OD.

Both versions of the new MiCo have the pyramidal stack. I can confirm first hand that the '10 MiCo with floodgate has it.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Which is exactly why I mantioned that I had an '07 damper and knew there were changes in both the DH and gate MoCo since my version. Since no one has posted comparison pictures, that I have seen, of all three (or more) versions of the Lyric MoCo......when and for what those changes were made for..IDK.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Shim stack is only modified to better cope with 3x more oil flow through the damper...

Use 7wt in a stock Mission Control that has the floodgate button removed.... Both my Lyrik and Totem have this and its greatly noticeable.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

vincent66 said:


> Hi.
> I ride a 2007 coil u-turn (160 - 115) and I wonder if it is possible to upgrade it to 170 MC-DH, even if I loose the u-turn feature ?
> Do I have to change the lowers ?
> Thanks.


You can easily make the change to the DH damper. Read my prior posts here, the rebound damper alone makes a good change, (I am still waiting on the comression assembly) but both the new rebound and compression dampers drop right in to your fork.

As far as increasing the travel, I am not convinced it is quite so easy. All of the new castings (lowers) claim to have a max travel of 170mm...but that does not necessarily mean they are different than the older ones. The uppers howver have different part numbers depending if they are 170mm 0r 160mm versions, Maybe that is just the travel indication on the leg, maybe they are different. You could most likely pin it down further by a closer comparing of part number (all available at RS.com).

In the end though 10mm is not going to make one iota difference in the way the bike rides, and IMO any expense required to lengthen the fork would be wasted money....

Quality over quantity!!!


----------



## vincent66 (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, thanks. Good news for rebound and compression. Can you tell me where I could order those parts ? Is it complicated to install ?
Concerning travel increase, I actually wanted to toss the u-turn away, (by getting 170mm fixed) and loose some weight in the same time. Btw, would my lowers accept the new light maxle ? Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's my Lyric 170 DH coil...









I've been riding it and playing around a bit with the shim stack and some other internal parts. Of course, i've been broken for 3 months...finaly back at it! I like the stock shim stack, it's a bit more sophiticated that the stock Boxxer. more plush, for slower sppeds. We actually arrived at a nearly idntacle stack for the Boxxer by the time the Lyric DH arrived!

Being that i'm a ferret i lightened it up a bit more and it's really great at tracking the ground but it goes through the travel fairly easily on some G outs. I'll tune it a bit more as spring arrives.


----------



## vincent66 (Mar 30, 2007)

Krispy ! Is your lyrik a solo air or a coil version ?


ooops ! sorry. I just noticed the title of your post...

But, you may know the answer to my question : can I uprgade my '07 u-turn to a 170mm DH-coil (Actually, i would like to keep my black lowers ; they perfectly match the color of my frame...)...)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

You can put in the DH damper but you can't make it longre travel, at least according to RS. I haven't had 2 apart to see if the stanctions are shorter or not. The damper's action is worth it moreso than the extra 10mm.

Krispy


----------



## vincent66 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks dude.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Any reviews so far?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Any reviews so far?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=592549&highlight=omfg


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nor much info on there. MOAR SHIMZ


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a 09 Lyrik solo air 160mm which i picked up last year for a steal. Couple of weeks ago I contacted my UK service specialist to get the parts for converting to coil if I wasnt happy with the feeling of air, my first air fork. While on the phone to order the parts I asked about converting to a DH assembly and they recommended the floodgate mod as it wouldnt be worth the additional expense of the damper and rebound assembly, relative to performance benefits. The damper and rebound units plus coils conversion kit worked out to be around 350 pounds, way much. So I scrapped the idea of converting to DH and stuck with the coil kit, somehow 170mm travel came up and I was informed I could convert my 160mm Solo to 170mm coil without any issues.
I am really impressed with feel of the air and I havent even dialled it in yet. I already have have a Totem coil with floodgate mod from my previous frame and I am just waiting for a crown race, then I will be trying Totem to see where I want to be but I am liking the idea of a light air fork for trail and a Totem coild for bigger days. I will report back if/when I fit the 170mm coil kit.


----------

